
Ask HN: Cross-platform desktop IDEs with visual layout? - rcarmo
I&#x27;ve been looking for a RAD tool that can be used to develop a set of small desktop apps in a business context (essentially an industrial mini-ERP broken down into smaller apps, to be run in factory floors and warehouses alongside similar existing apps). Requirements are fascinating due to the industry in question, but essentially boil down into:<p>1) No web front-ends, apps must be native Windows or Linux (Android is not yet feasible for various reasons)<p>2) Delphi or Visual Basic-like environment for quick, iterative development<p>I&#x27;ve been looking into http:&#x2F;&#x2F;xojo.com and Delphi, but it&#x27;s been so long since I delved into native desktop development that I&#x27;m not sure what to recommend - plus being a Mac guy the only thing in that field I&#x27;m more or less acquainted with is Qt, which seems overkill.<p>So pointers are welcome, and if backed with real life examples all the better.
======
tiredwired
[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/visual-studio-
mac/](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/visual-studio-mac/)

